# Ears



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

What's the verdict on plucking ear hair? Is it a must? My vet told us that unless we see a problem, we don't need to. But I'm not sure if that is accurate. His ears seem fine, except they smell a bit...musty? maybe. So I do tape them up every so often to 'air them out'. What's the general consensus?


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I am laughing at the idea of taping the ears up! Never would have thought of that. I think there are a couple of schools of thought on ear plucking. Some dogs have so much hair in there that plucking is necessary to keep stuff from building up in there and causing a problem. We had a bichon like that but she had a couple of ear infections before I started doing it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It's really dependent on the dog. If they really have a lot of hair, especially if it's deep inside the ear, it may need to be plucked. Kodi has almost no hair past the opening of his ear, so he has never needed his ears plucked.

Ears should not smell, however. Musty smell often indicates a yeast infection, and should be treated. The good news is that puppy get ear infections more often than adult dos, because their ear canal is so small, and there is less chance for air flow… just like with human children. 

And no, DON'T tape your puppy's ears up! :laugh:


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

How can you tell if they have an ear infection?


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

It's skin safe tape. The groomers actually do it as well... theres no problem with it.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm sure it's fine. And probably a good idea!


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I could tell if my bichon had an ear infection by the smell.


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

So I think I need to take him to the vet...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

inphinyti said:


> It's skin safe tape. The groomers actually do it as well... theres no problem with it.


They don't do it to Havanese if they know what they are doing. There is no reason to tape a Havanese's ears. period. A normal Havanese will have drop ears. Occasionally you hear of one whose ears stand up as a very young pup, though it wouldn't be considered desirable, but even with these puppies, their hair weight weight the ears down as it grows.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

inphinyti said:


> So I think I need to take him to the vet...


Yes, I would.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Karen, I don't think Inphyniti is talking about any kind of extended taping or weighting. I'm guessing she just does it for a very short time to kind of dry the ears out. I wonder if a cotton ball with witch hazel might do the trick? I think that's been mentioned on this forum.


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

I wasnt going to respond as it's utterly ridiculous to assume I meant tape indefinitely, as I quite clearly explained it was just for a bit. i tried a cotton ball with apple cider vinegar and water. But i will give the witch hazel a go as well. Its not a bad smell, it's just not a fresh scent if you know what i mean.Thanks hsusa.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hsusa said:


> Karen, I don't think Inphyniti is talking about any kind of extended taping or weighting. I'm guessing she just does it for a very short time to kind of dry the ears out. I wonder if a cotton ball with witch hazel might do the trick? I think that's been mentioned on this forum.


But there is just no need! I don't know a SINGLE person who tapes or otherwise keeps their Havanese's ears open period. Yes, they should be dried fully after a bath, but that's not going to solve the current situation if he has a yeast infection. That needs medicine.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

inphinyti said:


> I wasnt going to respond as it's utterly ridiculous to assume I meant tape indefinitely, as I quite clearly explained it was just for a bit. i tried a cotton ball with apple cider vinegar and water. But i will give the witch hazel a go as well. Its not a bad smell, it's just not a fresh scent if you know what i mean.Thanks hsusa.


I didn't think you meant to tape them for an extended period. What I thought is exactly what you have explained. There is still no need. If his ears smell, it's a problem. Taping his ears up is not the solution, the vet is.


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Scratching and rubbing at the ear(s) and head shaking are common signs of an ear infection. You may also notice an abnormal odor from the ear or see redness or swelling. Most ear infections in adults are caused by bacteria and yeast, though ear mites are a common cause in puppies. Your veterinarian will take a sample from the affected ear(s) and examine it under the microscope to help identify what microorganisms are present.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

My two have the hair plucked from their ears when groomed. They have never had a ear infection. It seems to keep their ears clean. I have never done it myself, but looks pretty easy to do.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie's never had an ear infection and her ear hair has never been plucked. I make sure groomers know that I don't want this performed on her. I believe her raw diet has contributed to her good ear health.


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Even as a puppy, Wags had a lot of hair in his ears. But, his ear hair was not plucked until he was a year and half old. It had not caused any real problems, but I noticed he didn't really like me brushing the hair and it did mat some when he was blowing coat. I asked my vet to remove his ear hair while he was sedated to get a couple of stitches in his leg. I worry less about the possibility of ear infections now that the hair is out. It has been six months and only a few wisps of hair have grown back in.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Just chiming in...(no tape opinions ) although my daughter thinks it's funny to put Tim's ears up with a terry pony band and call him Timantha, he doesn't seem to mind at all. ound:

If you decide you want to pluck the earlier you do it the better, there will be less hair. My two have their ears plucked and have had them done since they started at the groomer at about 4 months. No problems on my end with them getting done initially and currently. The first time they were done my groomer did send me home with some aloe cream in case there was any irritation but there wasn't any. Tim did have an yeast infection that I saw, very early, because I think his ears were plucked. Everyone will have their own opinions and we're all pretty opinionated on our individual choices here on the forum. You have to do what YOU think is best for your pup, you will get people chiming in on both sides of this task.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Just chiming in...(no tape opinions ) although my daughter thinks it's funny to put Tim's ears up with a terry pony band and call him Timantha, he doesn't seem to mind at all. ound:
> 
> If you decide you want to pluck the earlier you do it the better, there will be less hair. My two have their ears plucked and have had them done since they started at the groomer at about 4 months. No problems on my end with them getting done initially and currently. The first time they were done my groomer did send me home with some aloe cream in case there was any irritation but there wasn't any. Tim did have an yeast infection that I saw, very early, because I think his ears were plucked. Everyone will have their own opinions and we're all pretty opinionated on our individual choices here on the forum. You have to do what YOU think is best for your pup, you will get people chiming in on both sides of this task.


I remember that picture of Timmy! What a cute little girl in an "updo"!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Tim looks pretty cute there!
My two have very furry ears. The groomer first puts a pinch of some kind of powder and then plucks. It doesn't bother them at all.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> Tim looks pretty cute there!
> My two have very furry ears. The groomer first puts a pinch of some kind of powder and then plucks. It doesn't bother them at all.


Probably corn starch. It makes it easier to hold onto the hair.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

OMG, Jenny, another thing Timmy and Bailey have in common. My youngest daughter used to tie his ears up like that (no pony tail holder necessary, just the fur on his ears) and he just posed and seemed to love the attention. I had forgotten that. So glad you posted the picture, as it brought back such good memories. lol


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks to all for the nicely phrased advice. I'll check in with the vet on the slight smelL. My husband says he doesn't smell anything, so who knows, i may be worrying for nothing. and i think I'll ask again about the hair.


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

Puppys ears are fine. She said all dogs ears have a very slight odor, they never just smell like "nothing". She also said it's fine to leave hair unless there is an infection. She also said as long as the tape doesn't pull the hair or attach to skin, theres no issue. 
Thanks for the feedback folks.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

so glad your little pup is fine!


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you  it's such a relief. I've become such a worrier!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We all worry over our "babies"... Two or four legged! Glad to hear he doesn't have an infection!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Glad to hear all is well. It's better to check things out if our instincts tell us something's not quite right even it it's nothing. I guess that's why I'm a Murphy's Law kind of girl.  Unfortunately worrying comes with our job of being puppy parents!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Always better to be on the safe side and ask questions. Happy to hear your little one is 
ok.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Good news for both of you. Better safe than sorry.


----------

